# Unauthorized Dealers?



## rgojr2001 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have been seeing a lot of auctions for EC90TT for well below retail. Anybody know what Easton's view on this is in regards to warrantee and service?


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

rgojr2001 said:


> I have been seeing a lot of auctions for EC90TT for well below retail. Anybody know what Easton's view on this is in regards to warrantee and service?


I bought my EC90 aero wheels on Ebay and got warranty service from Easton and the seller.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I was asked for a receipt when I warrantied my EC90 SLX's.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm looking into getting an EC90 Aero on Ebay as well, but no such luck about warranty coverage on a couple of top ebay sellers


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

MarkZeus said:


> I'm looking into getting an EC90 Aero on Ebay as well, but no such luck about warranty coverage on a couple of top ebay sellers


+1, I am in the same boat, looking to save a buck but I would like a warranty...


----------

